

The Muller Formula (or: Predictable Color Preferences) - pg
http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2007/09/02/the-muller-formula-or-predictable-color-preferences/

======
bootload
_"... observing nature is far more interesting than just trying to think about
things ..."_

Interesting article and one I'll be coming back & reading. Colour is always a
hard one to pick & apply. I take photos any chance I can and one of the
subjects I usually shoot each morning is a mountain shot out the kitchen
window.

I happened to be playing with gimp with one such image and mapped out the
colours that I liked. You can see it here ~
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/541666109/>

Then looking through flickr that particular day I found a very similiar colour
combination here ~ <http://flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/545089963/> Even now
looking at the top palates at colourlovers you can see another similiar combo
~ <http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/77121/Good_Friends>

So I wonder if there is a natural colour grid of all possible colour
combinations that are repeated in nature that you can capture (exploit),
process and apply rules like the one described here?

------
leisuresuit
are there any more of these kind of color preference examples? i think i suck
at picking colors.

~~~
greendestiny
This site has a few: <http://www.worqx.com/color/combinations.htm>

~~~
ecuzzillo
Do you know of any quizzes that test for that kind of perception? I know I'm
not colorblind, but I strongly suspect I'm lacking the color-combination-
preference circuit.

~~~
greendestiny
Sure, grab the nearest girl ask her if your clothes match. If she laughs you
fail.

Ok just kidding :) Although girls do generally have more sensitive eyes than
guys, so its not totally silly.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I am under the impression that my clothes mostly match by default, since all
my pants are khakis. I just imagined some set of images that I was supposed to
compare for appealingness, and then have a hidden set of answers I could
compare to; that would demonstrate it pretty strongly for me, without having
any power of suggestion involved.

~~~
mattmaroon
Khakis are so great for that. The best part is, girls see hundreds of douchey
guys wearing jeans and something that doesn't match. It's a strong clothing
choice for like 15 different reasons.

------
kingnothing
"But I also noticed that people in creative professions, such as artists or
designers, often tend to like the 'ugly' combinations."

I found that interesting. From looking at the top two samples, I preferred the
"ugly" colors, as a set, next to the "pretty" colors, as a set.

------
dfranke
I like the color schemes that Muller predicts, but I don't think it's for
Muller's reason. I like color schemes that have exactly one saturated color
that catches the eye, like the bottom amber and the top blue in the "good"
schemes. The "bad" color schemes don't have any.

------
nickb
Grab this:
[http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/reference/colortheo...](http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/reference/colortheory.html)

You'll never get colors wrong this way.

~~~
dfranke
Looks interesting, but I don't have a Mac anymore. Do you know of anything
similar for Linux?

~~~
nickb
How about a web app? :)

<http://www.colorjack.com/sphere/>

Enjoy!

~~~
dfranke
Awesome, thanks.

------
mattmaroon
The science of color is actually pretty amazing. Now if only there were a
mathematical explanation for Paul's love of orange. I thought I was a fan of
that color until I met him.

~~~
zach
I always figured it was the George Nelson influence.

------
kashif
Very interesting.

